# Audax Mag



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2021)

As far as I know I'm a member of AUK until late 2024 having paid the 5 year fee. But the recent (summer) edition (which I've heard went through letter boxes 2 or 3 weeks ago) hasn't appeared at 26 Towers. Is there a bit of a backlog or something going on at Auk HQ? I've pinged them and await an answer but if any on here have a similar problem (or know the answer) it would be good to share.

TIA


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2021)

Last one I received was Summer 2021 edition. So if there's been one after that, I haven't received either.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

Got last one in July from memory.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Last one I received was Summer 2021 edition. So if there's been one after that, I haven't received either.





Ming the Merciless said:


> Got last one in July from memory.


Yes - July (Summer 2021) one I'm missing. Got an article by Rich Betts regarding driver behaviour I believe. I helped him compile some behaviours .


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Aug 2021)

Issue 152 - summer 2021, a rather young Lucy on the cover.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Aug 2021)

Good news. It turned up. Must've been in the Post all this time. Thanks All 

Edit: - Next Issue in about 2 or 3 weeks I've been informed


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2021)

Got your December edition?


----------

